

Ask HN: How big is your monitor? - nodivbyzero

Hey hackers...
I&#x27;m wondering how big is your monitor? How many do you have?<p>Do you care about line length in your source code?
======
davismwfl
I run 2 - 23" monitors and yes I still keep line length to around 90 chars or
less usually. Mainly because I still go mobile on my laptop and it helps to
have source readable on smaller displays. Not that I probably still couldn't
go with longer line, so it is just a personal cut off nothing more.

------
ColinCera
The one in the middle is 24", the two on the sides are each 22".

I do not limit line length intentionally, but it's quite rare that a line of
code would go over 70 characters or so, and that's good enough for me.

